# Dogs Paperwork Dubai to MADRID



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm trying to work out shipping my two dogs MYSELF from Dubai to Spain. I've searched the threads here and cannot find an answer for my question specifically.

What permit/certificate do I need to submit to Spain Government for importing the dogs in? I called the Embassy here in Abu Dhabi, and in two calls, the answer I got was that there are NO forms or paperwork I need to submit. I can hardly believe that is correct!

I believe I will get a clearance/statement from the UAE gov't that the dogs are sound, upon leaving. I have records of their jabs, blood tests, etc--and hope to bring them via KLM in their airline-acceptable crates. 

There's just this one piece of the puzzle I cannot nail down. :confused2:
Who knows the lowdown? 
Grassy Us!


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

melbatoast said:


> I believe I will get a clearance/statement from the UAE gov't that the dogs are sound, upon leaving. I have records of their jabs, blood tests, etc--and hope to bring them via KLM in their airline-acceptable crates.
> 
> There's just this one piece of the puzzle I cannot nail down. :confused2:
> Who knows the lowdown?
> Grassy Us!


There are no lowdowns! To import a dog into the EU, you just need to make sure it has a valid rabis vaccination (at least 3-5 weeks old) and a microchip. So since you have even bloodtests etc. you will be allright.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

melbatoast said:


> I'm trying to work out shipping my two dogs MYSELF from Dubai to Spain. I've searched the threads here and cannot find an answer for my question specifically.
> 
> What permit/certificate do I need to submit to Spain Government for importing the dogs in? I called the Embassy here in Abu Dhabi, and in two calls, the answer I got was that there are NO forms or paperwork I need to submit. I can hardly believe that is correct!
> 
> ...



I brought our wee dog( that is her in the avatar pic) with us from Hong Kong to Scotland and then on to Spain. She had her rabies shot and the blood test done eight weeks prior to flying. The HK pet passport was no prob in Scotland nor was it a prob on entry to Spain, but later we had to get another Spanish passport form her and another chip as the vet's scanner could not read the one implanted in Hong Kong


just found a link that may be the people to ask

http://www.actionpetexpress.com/


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

Dunmovin, Thanks for sending the link-- I lost track of this website a few months ago--they look they may be willing to help without $$$. 
Seb, I was told that all EU countries do NOT have the same rules for bringing in pets (think of the UK vs France), esp if they're not coming from the US or another EU country.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

melbatoast said:


> Seb, I was told that all EU countries do NOT have the same rules for bringing in pets (think of the UK vs France), esp if they're not coming from the US or another EU country.


That´s right. There are some quite strict, UK and Ireland come to mind. They need a rabies bloodtest to be at least 6 months old. But that is it. The only differences in european countries is the time between rabies injections and date of import they allow (differs between 2 and 6 weeks). It´s the "European Union" for a reason


----------

